# New Experience UI to recognize and work with pyTivo shares?



## jtashiro (Dec 30, 2015)

pyTivo shares dont seem to work with the new Experience UI. It would be a plus to offer this capability. While I dont like the new experience, I have a feeling that it will be forced on me in the future, and I'd like to have pyTivo working as well. Perhaps others feel the same?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

jtashiro said:


> pyTivo shares dont seem to work with the new Experience UI. It would be a plus to offer this capability. While I dont like the new experience, I have a feeling that it will be forced on me in the future, and I'd like to have pyTivo working as well. Perhaps others feel the same?


Doesn't pulling work, "just" not pushing? And only from TiVo box to PC, not the other way around.

@TiVo_Ted has said here that this wasn't overtly intentional, just something that happened, including not as a high-up item for TiVo.


----------



## jtashiro (Dec 30, 2015)

Mikeguy said:


> Doesn't pulling work, "just" not pushing? And only from TiVo box to PC, not the other way around.
> 
> @TiVo_Ted has said here that this wasn't overtly intentional, just something that happened, including not as a high-up item for TiVo.


New Experience UI does not display the pyTivo shares. Can't 'pull' shows into Tivo as a result ... that's a deal breaker for me.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

jtashiro said:


> New Experience UI does not display the pyTivo shares. Can't 'pull' shows into Tivo as a result ... that's a deal breaker for me.


Yep, with TE4, no pulling of shows from a PC to the TiVo box, only TiVo box -> PC. The PC -> TiVo box functionality was broken with TE4. This has kept some people from migrating.


----------

